# Customisation avec Stickers



## Tatooland (17 Août 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde.
Je viens de recevoir mon MacBook Pro flambant neuf et j'aurais aimé le customiser au maximum pour en faire un objet personnel, propre à moi quoi !
Donc en fait j'aimerais vraiment que mon MacBook ressemble à ça:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thevoicewithin/2218440756/

ou encore à ça:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fpeault/3431013495/

Le seul soucis c'est qu'il faut beaucoup de stickers et des stickers ORIGINAUX !
J'ai déja fait le tour de Stick'air et autres sites dans le genre et je trouve que le contenu est assez... pauvre; enfin, on va dire qu'il ne correspond pas à mon attente.

Donc, je pose une question... Ou se procurer des stickers hauts en couleur aux formes originales et qui ont beaucoup d'humour !

Je lance aussi un appel, car si vous avez des stickers que vous n'utilisez pas (et si vous êtes gentils ^^), c'est avec plaisir que je vous ferez parvenir mon adresse pour que vous puissiez me les envoyer par la poste.

Je vous remercie de m'aider à faire de ce macbook pro, MON macbook pro.
Merci et @+


----------



## agathedelraue (14 Janvier 2011)

Pour tout ce qui est stickers à coller partout, 
ou grands stickers déco pour la maison ou les voitures etc... il y a ce site :
www.selfcreation.fr ils proposent plein de matières et de couleurs adhésives on leur donne une image ou une phrase ou peu importe et ils découpent à la forme, ça se pose super facilement, c'est propre et ça coute pas cher.

 voila
bises 

:modo:
Ouais bon, remonter un sujet d'il y a deux ans, premier message sur le forum contenant un lien, ... ça sent pas un peu le spam par ici?

Je ferme, il y a déjà un fil "Sticker" ouvert.


----------

